
Show HN: Data Structures and Algorithms in JavaScript - admerox
https://github.com/amejiarosario/dsa.js-data-structures-algorithms-javascript
======
revx
I bought the book, and so far it's a good overview of big-O notation. However,
I'm halfway through the first chapter and I've already found a handful of
typos. I commend OP for taking the risk and self-publishing but please have
someone proofread your work before you start selling it!

~~~
adriansky
Thanks for reading the book and commenting here! Could you please open an
issue with the typos [https://github.com/amejiarosario/dsa.js-data-structures-
algo...](https://github.com/amejiarosario/dsa.js-data-structures-algorithms-
javascript/issues) or create a pull request with fixes? I'll be more than
happy to go over them and fix/merge them. I've spent weeks proofreading the
material, but apparently, some slipped through the cracks. Thanks again for
taking the time.

~~~
revx
Sorry, but since the book itself isn't open source, I'm not going to do your
editing for free. There's plenty of paid editor sites out there. If you give
me co-author credit and a slice of sales, though...

~~~
adriansky
The book is open-source! All the book's chapters and exercises are open to
anybody to see and edit. E.g. First chapter is here:
[https://github.com/amejiarosario/dsa.js-data-structures-
algo...](https://github.com/amejiarosario/dsa.js-data-structures-algorithms-
javascript/blob/master/book/content/part01/algorithms-analysis.asc). The
offline formats (PDF, ePub, Mobi) are there for convenience (and to solve the
limited support Github has for asciidoc's `include` directives) but all the
text/code is open.

~~~
revx
I apologize for my snark! You're right, and thank you for releasing this open
source :)

To attempt to excuse myself, it's not obvious on mobile that the book is
included in the repo.

Cheers, then, I'll open a PR.

------
brianzelip
Off topic, but nice use of `<details>` & `<summary>` elements in the README!

~~~
poyu
I think one of the point of using Markdown is that you can read it
unformatted. Using `<details>` & `<summary>` kinda breaks that mentality don't
you think?

~~~
shakna
Those elements are fairly semantic though, aren't they? Making reading them
unformatted still easy?

------
gargarplex
Can you turn this into an interactive thing like Duolingo where you grind
through the exercises? Much needed in the developer community...

PS. If anyone else is interested in building this, happy to collab!

~~~
sciencewolf
Small plug-- this is what I tried to do with
[https://algodaily.com](https://algodaily.com) \- going from the easiest
algorithms (like "Reverse a String") all the way to Union-Find, while
sprinkling implementations of BST, graphs, etc. along the way.

~~~
Roonerelli
just tried to sign up but got the following error:

"The change you wanted was rejected. Maybe you tried to change something you
didn't have access to.

If you are the application owner check the logs for more information."

~~~
sciencewolf
Hmm just tried to signup and seems to work on my end. Could you try again?
Thanks for taking a look!

~~~
rapfaria
Doesn't work here as well.

Also, do you really need me to signup with a password? These days I'm
skeptical of putting passwords out there, and it's just a mailing list.

~~~
sciencewolf
Looking into it now!

And definitely do not need a password. You only need a password if you want an
account to save your progress.

If you just want to sign up for the mailing list, you can do so on the
popover, at the bottom of
[https://algodaily.com/sample_newsletter](https://algodaily.com/sample_newsletter),
or at the bottom of any lesson like [https://algodaily.com/lessons/how-to-get-
better-at-coding-in...](https://algodaily.com/lessons/how-to-get-better-at-
coding-interviews)

~~~
cellularmitosis
Hmm, the subscribe button changes color, but doesn't seem to do anything. My
email address ends in '.tv' if that matters.

------
Unbeliever69
For comparison. [https://github.com/trekhleb/javascript-
algorithms/blob/maste...](https://github.com/trekhleb/javascript-
algorithms/blob/master/README.md)

------
guessmyname
Off Topic: GitHub has so many navigation bars nowadays. Just look at the
incorrect overflow caused by the overlapping project name and the buttons on
the side: [https://i.imgur.com/iXCgXYH.png](https://i.imgur.com/iXCgXYH.png) .
I don’t need to be an expert in UI/UX to know the GitHub UI is cluttered with
an unnecessary amount of buttons. I can predict a redesign in less than a year
or so, mark my words.

------
x0hm
Hmm, it seems like you made this repo to sell a book.

~~~
rnicholus
and?

~~~
lorenzhs
The title used to be "Show HN: I made this repo to practice Algorithms in
JavaScript", which the GP commented on. It has since been changed to "Show HN:
Data Structures and Algorithms in JavaScript".

------
m10i
I find it interesting that you consider an LRU Cache an 'algorithm' rather
than a 'Data Structure'. I was just curious if you could explain that?

Great stuff though!

~~~
dev1n
Different ways to determine / order Least Recently Used so I guess it could be
classified as an algorithm.

~~~
diegoperini
Recently there was an interesting post about a similar topic posted here. It
was a fun read. I'm not affiliated with the author in any way.

Link: [https://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-
bob/2019/06/16/ObjectsAndD...](https://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-
bob/2019/06/16/ObjectsAndDataStructures.html)

------
victorbojica
Very nice, tidy and educational!

------
sa-mao
Pretty cool!

